
deepjazz - Using Keras and Theano for deep learning driven jazz generation - dEnigma
https://jisungk.github.io/deepjazz/
======
kafkaesq
Like every attempt at generative music I've heard so far:

Intellectually interesting... but musically unlistenable.

